# High-res photos (56k = NODEAL!!!)



## Vladislau (Dec 13, 2006)

Red-Tailed shark




Gourmi




Vanustus Cichlid


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

Beautiful photos but can you post them a little smaller? Can't see the whole fish. lol


----------



## Danyel (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh their so pretty, I love the first one! How do you get your pictures so clear?


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

i can't see the pics 

i use firefox and my cable connection is excellent


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> i can't see the pics
> 
> i use firefox and my cable connection is excellent


same here


----------



## aykfc (Jun 6, 2006)

Danyel said:


> Oh their so pretty, I love the first one! How do you get your pictures so clear?


A good camera


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow! Talk about closeups! Awesome shots.


----------



## Vladislau (Dec 13, 2006)

Thank you, these pictures were taken with a Canon Rebel, digital SLR. We have some new friends and I plan to take some new ones soon.

-Brian


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

ive tried 3 different browsers and still cant view these....?


----------

